
Debugging an evil Go runtime bug (2017) - pmoriarty
https://marcan.st/2017/12/debugging-an-evil-go-runtime-bug/
======
jchw
Hector Marcan is a wizard. The “hash based” differential compilation technique
is inspirational.

------
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15845118](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15845118)

~~~
rgoulter
A highlight from the comments:

>> That was Captain Ahab level persistence. I wonder how long it took him.

> I was one of the spectators on the Prometheus thread. It took him 2 days. It
> was insane

------
throwaway40324
After slowly reading this with inquisitiveness and looking up a lot of things,
I'm really curious to know the years / level of low level systems programming
and experience that this kind of debugging and write up takes. I am humbled by
the knowledge of the OP, and deem myself not worthy!

------
sly010
Someone should publish a book of these stories. I would buy it.

------
Exuma
This is nuts

